# HVAC Depth References



## mechgirl (Mar 29, 2010)

To those taking HVAC depth, what references will you be taking and what are you tabbing?

I will be taking MERM and all four ASHRAE handbooks. I also will be using a binder, which so far has 3 sheets of paper--one equation sheet that I've made up, a print-out of how to read a refrigerant pressure-enthalpy diagram, along with a diagram of a typical cycle drawn on the chart. I might take my Loren Cook cookbook, and a Burnham Hydronics heating helper book (both are little handbooks with rules of thumb). I'm not sure if I should bring my copy of the IMC. I may just copy a couple pages out of ASHRAE 62 and put them in my binder. I decided that I won't take more than I can fit in my backpack, and I don't have Marks or Shigley's. I'm taking the NCEES sample exam, HVAC six min solutions, MERM practice exam, and I haven't decided if I"ll take the MERM practice problems and solutions. I don't think I"ll use it, but maybe I should have it just in case.

Here are the things I've tabbed so far in ASHRAE (I have the 2006-2009 books):

Fundamentals: Psych charts, Controls, Sound Levels, Climate data, Basement U factors, Building Materials, Cooling Load Hours, Refrig properties

Systems: Humidification Load (21.3), Air to air HX / Enthalpy wheel (chap 25), Furnaces (chap 32), chillers (chap 42)

Applications: Pool Evaporation (p. 4.6), Mean Rad Temp (p. 53.2)

Refrigeration: Food Props (p. 9.3), Motor Heat Gain (p. 13.4)

I'm tabbing things that I will commonly use, and also things that I'm coming across in my practice problems. What are you tabbing? (I want to know if I'm missing something important.)


----------



## Bman (Mar 29, 2010)

I am definitely bringing the following:

1. MERM

2. All four AHSRAE Handbooks (2006-2009)

3. College HVAC book- Air Conditioning Principles and Systems

4. Engineering Unit Conversions

In a 3 ring binder I will have:

1. Equation Sheet

2. MERM Index

3. ASHRAE Index (2009 index)

4. Pyschrometric Chart

5. ASHRAE 62 Ventilation for Acceptable Indoor Air Quality

6. ASHRAE 62.2 Ventilation and Acceptable Indoor Air Quality in Low-Rise Residential Buildings

Make sure you use the 2009 ASHRAE index since it is for the 2006-2009 set. Some of the later books have been revised so if you look in the 2006 Refrigeration index for instance, and it shows the information is in the Fundamentals book, it might point you to the wrong chapter of a 2009 book since it is then referring to the 2005 Fundamentals book....

I may also bring my college Thermo book becuase it has better steam tables than the MERM, but I may just have an admin at work scan or copy them for me and slip them into my 3 ring binder.

As far as tabbing, I tabbed the MERM Shaggy style. On the left side I tabbed all of the major sections. I also tabbed the appendices based upon their subject, so every 5 pages or so I have a tab so I don't have to flip around so much. So far I have these tables/equations tabbed and I'm sure I will be adding more:

1. Fluid Heights 15-5

2. Bernoulli 17-5

3. Hydraulic Horsepower 18-7

4. Pump Affinity/Similarity Laws 18-17

5. Fan Affinity/Similary Laws 20-9

6. Duct Friction Loss Graphs 20-13

7. Universal Gas Constants 24-15

Your suggestions for the ASHRAE books look good, I think I only have one tab so far on Refrigerant Properties (Fundamentals Chapter 30).

I thought about bringing the practice problems, but I can never find the particular problem I want even now, so I think it will be a waste come exam time....

The Engineering Unit Conversions book is a nice convenience. You just look up what you're given and it will show you what to multiply it by to get what units you need. Makes things just a bit easier/quicker I think.


----------



## mechgirl (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess I forgot to mention that I tabbed MERM too. I veered from Shaggy style, and have my own tabbing system for MERM. Alll the info within the chapters is tabbed on top, and I have the appendices tabbed on the side. I didn't tab chapters on the side, because I'm pretty familiar with the book now, and can find my way around, so thought the side tabs would slow down flipping through pages.

I used the heavy duty post it tabs, and cut some in half, that way I can see more tabs, and not have tabs behind others. This is especially nice on the appendices because I can see all of my tabs, which I also colored differently so that the topic kind of pops out when I scan. Also I used the half tabs to indicate small tables within the chapters (like Cp). Altogether a very pretty tabbing system so I figured when I sell my books (after I pass), I'll give the buyer my tabs too.

I should have added to my original post that I was specifically looking for hints for tabbing ASHRAE. I'm not very familiar with the books, because I use my discs at work, and just do searches for what I'm looking for. Probably not a good method for EITs who need to be familiar with the handbooks for the PE exam.

OH, almost forgot. I've seen folks post about taking an 11x17 psych chart to the exam. Where did you get this? I'd like to add it to my binder.


----------



## Bman (Mar 29, 2010)

Not a bad idea with the half tabs, I may have to look into this. I also have different colored tabs, the heavy duty post-it ones, so different colors mean different things (equations, tables, etc.). I haven't tabbed the ASHRAE books much yet because I have been able to use the index to find what I'm looking for pretty quick. Having the index printed out is helpful so you don't have to flip back and forth as much; I just printed it from the 2009 CD.

I've also seen people post that they brought an 11-17 Pysch charts, but all of the people I have talked to said you only really need the one they provide in the exam. I'm bringing an extra just in case since I'm used to the one I've been using for studying. Its from Trane and I like it because it has the SHR as another scale vs. the protractor in the upper left on the ASHRAE Psych charts.


----------



## mechgirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Bman said:


> Not a bad idea with the half tabs, I may have to look into this. I also have different colored tabs, the heavy duty post-it ones, so different colors mean different things (equations, tables, etc.). I haven't tabbed the ASHRAE books much yet because I have been able to use the index to find what I'm looking for pretty quick. Having the index printed out is helpful so you don't have to flip back and forth as much; I just printed it from the 2009 CD.
> I've also seen people post that they brought an 11-17 Pysch charts, but all of the people I have talked to said you only really need the one they provide in the exam. I'm bringing an extra just in case since I'm used to the one I've been using for studying. Its from Trane and I like it because it has the SHR as another scale vs. the protractor in the upper left on the ASHRAE Psych charts.


Oh, I'm glad you reminded me of the Trane psych chart, I'll have to find mine. I remember I liked it because of how it was colored and easier to read.


----------



## Bman (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I almost forgot, I am bringing a clear ruler so that I can see the chart underneath. I was using an opaque ruler but I kept getting lost becuase I couldn't see underneath it... Makes things a lot easier IMO.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like you two are on the money. You're going to rock this exam, no doubt. Don't forget your clear protractor along with the clear ruler!


----------



## Firefly (Mar 30, 2010)

For a psych chart, I have been using this Carrier one: http://www.handsdownsoftware.com/CARRIER-Chart.PDF

I like the different colors, and for someone who will be using it for breadth problems, it's easier to use.

There are other manufacturer's charts at handsdownsoftware.com as well (Trane, York, McQuay).

MechGirl- I plan on taking the MERM solutions manual, it helped me answer a question on the sample exam that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise.


----------



## gaidox (Mar 30, 2010)

Firefly said:


> For a psych chart, I have been using this Carrier one: http://www.handsdownsoftware.com/CARRIER-Chart.PDFI like the different colors, and for someone who will be using it for breadth problems, it's easier to use.
> 
> There are other manufacturer's charts at handsdownsoftware.com as well (Trane, York, McQuay).
> 
> MechGirl- I plan on taking the MERM solutions manual, it helped me answer a question on the sample exam that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise.



This is good firefly thanks. I've been using a black and white ASHRAE and this one is better.

I agree with you bringing it, you may it found it useful, you never know.


----------



## heath014 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the 2000-2003 ASHRAE books. Do you think there are that many differences from them to the 2006-2009? I was hoping to get my 2010 before the exam, but doesn't look like that will happen!


----------



## Bman (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you should be alright as long as you have a complete set. The books have changed, but I am not familiar with them enough to know what/why... I don't believe any of the equations or tables would have changed dramatically causing you to get a wrong answer though, so you should be alright. Also, I would stay with the complete set you have vs. using just one updated book (2010) with the older books. The index in each book is comprehensive for that book and the three preceeding it, so if you use the 2010 you might be jumping around a lot, and if anything was updated it wouldn't be reflected on the exam anyway...


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

heath014 said:


> I have the 2000-2003 ASHRAE books. Do you think there are that many differences from them to the 2006-2009? I was hoping to get my 2010 before the exam, but doesn't look like that will happen!


I used the 1997-2000 set when I took the exam 2 years ago. I think your 2000-2003 set should be fine. The basics don't change too much in these books from year to year, especially in the fundamentals book.


----------



## Bman (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think the basics change but the Fundamentals book changed quite a bit between the 2005 and 2009 version. The 2009 is quite a bit thinner and the chapters were re-organized. Again I am not sure why becuase I am not that familiar with them, but I think it has more to do with the way the information is presented than the actual information itself.


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 6, 2010)

Bman said:


> Yeah, I don't think the basics change but the Fundamentals book changed quite a bit between the 2005 and 2009 version. The 2009 is quite a bit thinner and the chapters were re-organized. Again I am not sure why becuase I am not that familiar with them, but I think it has more to do with the way the information is presented than the actual information itself.


Also, the paper weight was reduced for the 2009 version. It's always been thin, but I'm almost afraid to put much use into the new Fundamentals book. Couple that with the re-organization of the chapters, and I just always revert back to the 2005 book.

While I understand the limitations of CLTD and other (relatively) quick approximations, it bothers me that they've taken out the information to perform the calc. I think the last good CLTD handbook was 1989, and I believe it was removed completely after 1997. I've got '93 book someone left in our office, thankfully.

Oh, and back on subject, you all should be fine. I took 17 books into my exam in 2007. I used 4, and pretty much used my 2005 Fundamentals exclusively for the depth module. You'll be fine.


----------



## Bman (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't realize the paper weight change, but that makes sense. I already have some permanently creased pages in the front which hasn't happened to any of my other books... I have the 2005, but I am going to continue using the 2009 since that I have it tabbed already and I'm more familiar with it.


----------



## goodal (Apr 9, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> Also, the paper weight was reduced for the 2009 version. It's always been thin, but I'm almost afraid to put much use into the new Fundamentals book. Couple that with the re-organization of the chapters, and *I just always revert back to the 2005 book.*


i never did investigate what all they took out for the 2009, but it has to be alot to have so fewer pages. i, too, still use the 2005.


----------

